

Share HN: First real-world use of my iPad app for speech disabled users - chime
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4HfQRmBxAw

======
chime
Almost 3 years ago I shared a small web-app on HN
<http://hackerne.ws/item?id=715265> and got a lot of positive feedback. While
I couldn't do anything right away (especially due to my cousin's health), I
knew what my long-term mission was. Mid-2010 I quit my job and started working
on KType <http://ktype.net>. After 18 months of research, learning, and
coding, tonight was the first real-world test of the app and I couldn't be
happier at the result. My cousin was very happy to finally 'say' something on
his own and so were his parents.

I have no idea if my app will be financially successful or not but I just
wanted to share this happy bit of news with HN because you guys were the ones
who encouraged me to go this route. Thanks!

------
taumeson
Nice. I'm glad to see this get some real world use. You need to get this in
front of some advocacy groups.

~~~
artmageddon
I agree and I'm glad as well - I think it'll be really beneficial to those who
have difficulty interacting and communicating with regular input devices. More
people should see this!

